# Ye Olde Backpack?



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 10, 2007)

It has begun to dawn on me that questions that have been buzzing around in my brain can be placed upon this forum for your input.

Off coarse these thoughts come at varied intervals due to such ideas having been in the grey matter for so long, they vanish and come back at their whim, usually requiring a jog. (Not the physical, for all you comedians here.)



So with that bit of info put in place my question.

In medievil times did they have backpacks? I do not doubt they were not called such but did they have them? 

What would they have looked like?

All forms and any forms you know of are welcome.



You see, one of my characters has a pack and I want to be sure and have authenticity. I want it to be right. 

  Ta.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sure that there would have been some sort of bag/back pack then, even if it was just a bundle of cloth around their possessions and tied at the top. They possibly would have had belt pouches, too, for smaller items. If they were on horseback, then they could've had panniers on their saddle to carry their bigger possessions, or used pack horses. I'm sure that there are lots of others, but I can't think of them right now. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 10, 2007)

Much appreciated for the help and I am sure the coming help. :-D


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 10, 2007)

It is certain that the roman legionaire carried a rucksack, and I can't believe that an invention so convenient, and so easy to duplicate, would disappear with the collapse of the empire. The framed rucksack seems to be much more recent, possibly only a couple of centuries ago, for skiers in Scandanavia, where balance was more critical than for footsloggers.
However, with the similar systems apparently invented independently in moutain regions all over the planet, it wouldn't surprise me if the invention was far, far older, and I've merely missed examples; possibly, when mankind first moved out of Africa, belongings were already on his back, leaving the hands free for tools and weapons.


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 10, 2007)

Ta Mr C.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 11, 2007)

And there were peddler's packs, of course, which were quite elaborately made so that they could be spread out to display a travelling peddler's wares quickly. Also, I vaguely recall mention of the idea that the people of Uzzi's (the Iceman's) tribe had such, though I don't recall whether they found evidence of such a thing with his body or not; I'd have to look up the information again.

Basically, the general opinion that I've seen is that this is an invention that goes so far back in history that we've no idea really when it originated; just that it's been around for a tremendously long time...


----------

